# transferto another program in Dodge at Chapman?



## Kmegstacey (Dec 30, 2008)

So back around.. hmm... November 15th, I decided that I was going to skip the JR college, which most of the people who do film from my school do, and try for major university's.  Chapman was one of them.  All was good and well until I looked at the deadline for the film production major.  It was in like 2 days.  So i decided that i would apply for the TV major b/c the application video is the same so they can see the same skills as the Film Production kids.. just very late.. and from a different major.

Which brings me to my question

Say that I got into the  TV major program, how difficult would it be to transfer to the Film Production Program???

Thank you!! 
Megan S


----------



## trjnmonkey (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi Megan...

Dodge college doesn't have a TV program over a Film program per se. There's a lot of television courses, but it is mainly a film school. I'm speaking from the Graduate level though, I'm not sure if it's the same thing as undergrad.

Hope that helps


----------



## Kmegstacey (Jan 4, 2009)

Ya I think its an undergraduate thing.  Thanks anyways.  Do you have any helpful advice??


----------

